# Dog is eaten by wolf!



## hiawathahunter (Aug 20, 2004)

Alger pet killed by wolf 
By JOHN PEPIN, Journal Munising Bureau ​

MUNISING - State wildlife officials are reminding pet owners to closely watch their animals after a wolf attacked and killed a dog in Munising Township early Wednesday. 

The dog, a 6-year-old, 23-pound dachshund owned by Tom and Ann Dolaskie of Miller Road, was snatched and wholly devoured by a wolf when the dog was let outside the family home, shortly after midnight. 



"It was about twenty feet out from our front door," Tom said. "It was real close." 

Ann witnessed most of the attack. She said the animal was light brownish or tan-colored. 

"It looked liked an extra-sized German shepherd," Ann said. "It had her (the dachshund) on the ground in a choke hold. We've never seen anything like this." 

The wolf appeared fearless, stared and didn't drop the dog when Ann yelled at it. Within a short time, the animal had disappeared into the darkness. 

Wednesday morning, the Dolaskies searched portions of their 12-acre property but couldn't find any trace of their dog. 

A neighbor told Tom he'd seen a wolf cross Miller Road about 200 yards west of the Dolaskie home, about an hour before the attack occurred. 

Wednesday morning, Ann found one large animal track, but she wasn't able to determine if it was a wolf track. 

However, a Michigan Department of Natural Resources employee summoned by the Dolaskies from the Shingleton field office, was able to locate and identify several wolf tracks. 

"They found tracks in by where the dog was," said Brian Roell, Michigan wolf coordinator, at the DNR's Marquette office. "It was probably a lone animal traveling through and found the dog as an easy meal. It's an unfortunate situation." 

DNR spokeswoman Ann Wilson said this time of year is when younger wolves are dispersed into areas away from packs, forced out by alpha males or females. 

The dispersed solitary travelers are roaming, looking for a territory and food, which is often hard to come by. 

"It's at this time that they start to lose their shyness and that's when they start coming into areas they shouldn't be," Wilson said. 

Wolves will kill other canids as threats to territorial bounds or as competitors for food. 

"Wolves won't tolerate other canid species on its territory," Wilson said. "And other canids include coyotes, foxes and dogs." 

Roell said the DNR was unaware of any wolf packs located close to the big lots and family homes along Miller Road, located just east of Munising. 

Wolves will occasionally kill dogs that are household pets, but more often the dogs wolves kill are hunting dogs. 

"It is something that does happen every year in the Upper Peninsula," Roell said, referring to pet predation. 

In Michigan, wolves supplement their basic diet of deer with beaver, snowshoe hares, rodents and other small mammals. Wolves will scavenge unrecovered deer from hunting season, as well as road-killed deer and other animals. 

Additional evidence has identified woodchuck, muskrat, coyote and raccoon as food sources. Insects, nuts, berries and grasses round out the diet of the wolf, according to the DNR. 

To help prevent pet predation, officials suggest keeping pets inside whenever possible and contacting the DNR if problems do occur. 

Pamphlets on co-existing with wolves are available from DNR offices with tips for hunters and livestock owners. 

If the wolf returns to Miller Road and becomes a nuisance, the DNR will try to trap and remove the animal. The Dolaskies were also offered a firecracker device that works to scare off wolves. "My guess is it's an isolated incident and that wolf won't be heard from again," Roell said. "But there are no guarantees."


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

If the wolf becomes a nuisance? It would seem that a wolf that has eaten your family pet is already a nuisance.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

answerguy8 said:


> If the wolf becomes a nuisance? It would seem that a wolf that has eaten your family pet is already a nuisance.


Apparently he was just enjoying a nice meal? :rant:


----------



## hiawathahunter (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank goodness it wasn't someone's child.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Was that the one a month or two ago somewhere off of 28 closer to my end. Story was in the Sault Evening news.


----------



## hiawathahunter (Aug 20, 2004)

Nope, this just happened here in Munising within the last couple days.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

If it was my dog and the wolf came back I would have to consider the 3 S treatment.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Hearing stories like that will make me think twice before heading out to the Outhouse at camp.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Makes you worry a little about chasing Grouse around there. Would you shoot a wolf to protect your pointer, or watch it get killed ??? Hopefully just having a human around would be enough to keep them away.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Makes you worry a little about chasing Grouse around there. Would you shoot a wolf to protect your pointer, or watch it get killed ??? Hopefully just having a human around would be enough to keep them away.


This troll is staying under the bridge for grouse hunting.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Makes you worry a little about chasing Grouse around there. Would you shoot a wolf to protect your pointer, or watch it get killed ??? Hopefully just having a human around would be enough to keep them away.


the 3S treatment applies in this case.


ferg....

:16suspect


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Ferg said:


> the 3S treatment applies in this case.
> 
> 
> ferg....
> ...


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Buddy Lee said:


>


I thought you'd like that - LOL -  :lol: 


ferg....


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

If a wolf attacked my dog I wouldn't think twice..... just protecting the family


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

There they go again. The DNR introducing wolves that eat dogs. Can't they introduce wolves that just eat cats?


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Ferg said:


> I thought you'd like that - LOL -  :lol:
> 
> 
> ferg....


Yeah, I understand wanting to protect the family pet and all, but if that happened to me I'd just take the wolf carcass in to the DNR, and show them the wounds on my dog as well....and let the system do as it may. I'm just too honest. 


I'd like to see the law changed so that compensation can be awarded for all "personal property" destroyed by wolves, and not just livestock. That way dogs (and other things) would be covered.


----------



## Alibi (Jan 31, 2004)

I'd like to know who in the heck gave those people permission to live where wolves live!


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Just think if it would have been someones kid God forbid. 3 s program sounds good to me........m


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

> I'd like to see the law changed so that compensation can be awarded for all "personal property" destroyed by wolves, and not just livestock. That way dogs (and other things) would be covered.


Anyone want to buy some pet insurance?

You don't get re-imbursed for damage to you're car when you hit a deer if you don't have car insurance. Deer are managed by the state, as are the wolves. So what your asking for is free insurance from the state?


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

hiawathahunter
The dog said:


> Not to take away from the story, but man, thats one bit wiener dog.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

OK, I'll bite. Could someone please PM me and tell me what 3S is?

Dan


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I have been carrying slugs while hunting birds in the U.P. for several years. If a wolf tangles with my dog, I am going to TRY to even up the odds.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Me thinks your children have a better chance of getting mauled by a domestic dog, than a wolf. Me thinks domestic dogs kill more domestic dogs, than wolves kill domestic dogs.

Wolves have killed how many children in this country? The American pitbull has killed how many children in this country? :tdo12: The more vicious animal is found in backyards of this country, not in the woods.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well there are a few issues here. First off, I do not hate wolves and I do not want to shoot a protected wolf, if I do not have to. The big issue here for me is about *protection!!* Not poaching for fun, or a hatred towards wolves. 
I was not sure how I would handle the situation, if I found my brittany being attacked be a wolf that is, but after picturing the situation in my head , I have come to this. First a shot to try to scare the wolf, then a shot to hurt it. Since the only way this would come about would be while bird hunting, I am sure a butt full of #6's would change it's mind. I am sorry if this is poaching, but like I said, it is about *protection*. If a human were to step out of the wood and start beating my dog with intent to kill...they would get the same courtesy!! Attempted murder charges on me...most likley. I will take whatever punishment is coming my way, but that is how I will handle the situation. 
These situations, most likley will never arrise, so I will not worry too much about it, but I do have a plan of *defense*.

As far as the state providing insurnce. 
I don't not want compensation for my dog, I WANT MY DOG, but if you want to question the state providing insurance...then think about this...they provide COW/STEER/SHEEP/HOG/CHICKEN insurance, why are pets not worthy??


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

mondrella said:


> Since the beginning of time wolves have been eradicated anywhere civilized man has decided to call home...
> ...Why has man tried to do away with the wolf for eons and suddenly now we have to have it? I wish someone could give a answer to that.


Man _had to_ survive in the same areas (as wolves) by targeting the same food sources. Civilization also used to be more rural with more free range livestock.

There has been one documented human death to wolves as far back as the 1800's. Man has tried to do away with the wolf for eons for the same reason we tried doing away with bald eagles and buffalo...because we could. The hysteria of a blood drooling monster with piercing blue eyes just fueled the fire.

Even in Oakland County I never let my dog out of sight after dark  because of skunks. Came with the territory. There are responsibilities to being a pet owner or a parent. Unfortunate as it was for the dog that point is too often lost.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

mondrella said:


> As for wolves being here to stay you may just be right in our lifetimes. Since the beginning of time wolves have been eradicated anywhere civilized man has decided to call home. Then suddenly in recent times someone decided we must protect the wolf and help it recover into its old strongholds again. Just don't add up if you ask me. Why has man tried to do away with the wolf for eons and suddenly now we have to have it? I wish someone could give a answer to that.


Maybe definitions of "man" and "civilization" have changed. 

And actually, that history isn't quite correct. Wolves have survived in many heavily populated places--eastern europe, for one, and India also. There's been a pack or two of wolves living on the outskirts of Rome for decades. The U.S. is unique in terms of a deliberate campaign to exterminate wolves. 

Short of such a campaign, I think measures to control wolves, lethal measures included, are fine.


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

It is a sad thing and horrible to watch nun the less, and i guess that is predation and nature doing its thang, but we all need to remeber this it was theres before it was our's,,,,,,, we are the same animal, and we as humans even kill other humans,,, and yet we say the wolf is a killing preditor,,,,,at least he eats his meat,, i am not saying its not a sad thing when a loved house pet is killed and god forbid a little child, but i would much rather spend a few nights in a over populated wolf meca than spend a few nights in a down town Detroit alley and i would be lying if i said i would balk if i had to shoot one to PROTECT MY PET OR A LOVED ONE its human nature to do so i guess its KILL OR BE KILLED take your choice,,, i know with my gun the hammer would FALL.........as a last resort,,,,,or just sum it up as being in the wrong place at the wrong time,,,,,,, JUST MY 2 Cents worth.......


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Just to give you guys a little background on this area. It is adjacent to the largest subdivision areas in Munising. Miller Rd. is approximately 2 miles east of the central downtown district of Munising, which has around 2900 residents within the city limits. This house is approximately 1 mile from the city limits of Munising and is located on one of the larger sites in the neighborhood(12 acres). The typical site in this neighborhood is around a 1/2 acre to 3/4 of an acre and all but about 10% of the sites are improved with single family residences, with the exception of a small apartment complex. The neighborhood is mostly houses in the 5-20 year age range and attracts mostly families of mid-age range.

This house is NOT 25 miles from town in the middle of nowhere. Teachers at the Baptist school just a mile southwest have seen a wolf twice in recent past right near or on church property and the area is one of the few in the Munising area where new home construction is taking place.

Bottom line, the people in this area are not living in this location to live out in the woods with nature and on the contrary most living in this location would be here because they want the conveniances of living near town in a neighborhood setting.

I'm all for having a viable, controlled wolf population that does not lose it's fear of man and travel among the homes and neighborhoods like a resident dog....in the country, you deal with it(and the wolf I might add if it was that close to my dogs and kids), but in this location, this close to town, it's crossing the line and for Mrs. Dolaski to have to sit in the house and watch this horrible event is sickening and a little unerving to all the adjacent families with kids and small pets within the immediate area. This is going a little too far.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

NorthJeff said:


> Just to give you guys a little background on this area. It is adjacent to the largest subdivision areas in Munising. Miller Rd. is approximately 2 miles east of the central downtown district of Munising, which has around 2900 residents within the city limits. This house is approximately 1 mile from the city limits of Munising and is located on one of the larger sites in the neighborhood(12 acres). The typical site in this neighborhood is around a 1/2 acre to 3/4 of an acre and all but about 10% of the sites are improved with single family residences, with the exception of a small apartment complex. The neighborhood is mostly houses in the 5-20 year age range and attracts mostly families of mid-age range.
> 
> This house is NOT 25 miles from town in the middle of nowhere. Teachers at the Baptist school just a mile southwest have seen a wolf twice in recent past right near or on church property and the area is one of the few in the Munising area where new home construction is taking place.
> 
> ...


I'll trade you our neighborhood pit bulls in Lansing for all the wolves in the UP, straight up. Then we'll find out what's really dangerous and what's not.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

We had a little girl at church get chomped by a pit bull (or rot)...not sure, just about a month ago about a mile from where the wolf attacked. When she drank water it would come out the side of her face the punctures were so bad.

How would you like both?!

I'm not saying by any means we need to get rid of all the wolves, but when there is so little territory space left that most likely a young male throws caution and fear of humans to the wind and begins hunting and establishing it's territory amongst the single family neighborhoods of one of the most developed areas in the county, we may have a problem.


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

Buddy Lee said:


> I'll trade you our neighborhood pit bulls in Lansing for all the wolves in the UP, straight up. Then we'll find out what's really dangerous and what's not.


Buddy, maybe you should be concentrating your efforts on a program to reestablish a viable wolf population in your neighborhood. :lol: 


Any program of reestablishment that doesn't allow or include the means of sound management from both the wolves and mankinds perspective, is putting the cart before the horse. IMO


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Dawg said:


> Man has tried to do away with the wolf for eons for the same reason we tried doing away with bald eagles and buffalo...because we could. The hysteria of a blood drooling monster with piercing blue eyes just fueled the fire.


It was ignorant for us to extirpate the species from the lower 48 in the first place. I am a fan of the Wolf's expansion back into our state as long as the population is controlled once it hits the target population goal (hopefully theough a limited Hunt). With that said, I think it is unreasonable to ask a person to stand by and allow his/her family pet to be attacked by an animal. Against the law or not Boehr, I would not allow my pet to be eaten by an animal, even if it is protected by the law, if I had the means to stop it. Furthermore, if a pack is so close to a population center and is becoming bold enough to hunt within the city limits, then they need to witness an example of the wrath of man to instill a natural fear of man. Additionally, I would support adding targeted areas of Wayne County for Wolf Reintroduction. :lol: 

And for all of you Yoopers, I would be willing to swap some wolves for some yuppies! :lol:


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

Rudi's Dad said:


> I have been carrying slugs while hunting birds in the U.P. for several years. If a wolf tangles with my dog, I am going to TRY to even up the odds.


I understand the motivation of having a couple of slugs with you to handle encounters with big predators. However, unless I'm mistaken having slugs or cut shells is illegal unless deer gun season is open. (deer poaching prevention) Check the regs and understand the exposure.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Funny thing...if I shot a pitbull to protect my birddog (or a child), I bet I would not even be ticketed..let alone prosecuted! So the question is, why does protection have a stipulation..??


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Funny thing...if I shot a pitbull to protect my birddog (or a child), I bet I would not even be ticketed..let alone prosecuted! So the question is, why does protection have a stipulation..??


I'm not sure that anyone has said that you can't shoot a wolf that is in the act of attacking your pet. And I can't imagine anyone saying you couldn't do that if your child was being attacked. The problem would be if your pet was attacked and then you went out looking for the 'guilty' wolf.

If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> So the question is, why does protection have a stipulation..??


Pit Bulls aren't a federally protected species.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> I'm not sure that anyone has said that you can't shoot a wolf that is in the act of attacking your pet. And I can't imagine anyone saying you couldn't do that if your child was being attacked. The problem would be if your pet was attacked and then you went out looking for the 'guilty' wolf.
> 
> If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me.


I'm pretty sure federal law allows for protection of human life and agricultural livestock (as defined by the Dept of Ag), regardless of the location.

Pets and hunting dogs don't fall within the definition of livestock. May (may not) be legal to take action to protect them on your own property. I suspect it's not legal to take actions to protect them when on public ownerships.

-na


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Nick Adams said:


> Pit Bulls aren't a federally protected species.


That's the stipulation I was posted about...I should have the right to protect no matter what spiecies...!!.. again..not go out and find a wolf to kill, but if a wolf attackes... PROTECTION..

Answerguy,
I should leave out children, because the thread is about a dogs being killed. I am sure save a childs life would be a different story.
I beleive that the only *animals* that you are allowed to protect from wolves are livestock. Then I am not sure you can KILL a wolf to protect. ?


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

answerguy8 said:


> I'm not sure that anyone has said that you can't shoot a wolf that is in the act of attacking your pet. And I can't imagine anyone saying you couldn't do that if your child was being attacked. The problem would be if your pet was attacked and then you went out looking for the 'guilty' wolf.
> 
> If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me.



There is no provision in the Endangered Species Act that allows you to "take or harm" an endangered species because it is attacking your pet. If you shoot a wolf that is attacking your pet - whether in the deep woods or your backyard in Livonia you are in violation of the law. You are most likely shielded from prosecution for shooting an endangered species that is attacking you or another human under a variety of clauses in the act and U.S. Constitution. Expect an investigation if you shoot a wolf in Michigan and someone finds out about it.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

Quote: 
I beleive that the only *animals* that you are allowed to protect from wolves are livestock. Then I am not sure you can KILL a wolf to protect. ?[/QUOTE]

The law does not allow a livestock owner to kill/harm a wolf that is attacking his/her livestock. If a wolf / wolves are found to be harming livestock then Fed/State officials have the option of obtaining a permit to take a variety of lethal/non-lethal actions. If you or I shoot a wolf that is gnawing on Bessie we are in violation. It doesn't matter whether the livestock is on public or private land.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

yippy said:


> Bottom line is people in Michigan need to start buying bigger dogs.
> 
> ps my dog is a mastiff/st.bernard mix. 135lbs @ 11months:tdo12:


Gray Wolves can reach 130 lbs.+ and would most likely make short work of any ONE dog. . . because usually there is another wolf around.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

yippy said:


> Bottom line is people in Michigan need to start buying bigger dogs.
> 
> ps my dog is a mastiff/st.bernard mix. 135lbs @ 11months:tdo12:


I wonder if your dog eats a wolf that is running in town, would you be fined??? :lol: I bet you would. 
But yet if my bird dog gets killed while I am hunting, it is ok, because we were in the wolves habitat..?

Again, I do not hate wolves, but pets desirve protection without recourse. !!!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote,
Of course you would be fined as you were breaking the leash law for having you dog under control while in the city.

Actually I heard about this right after the attack. My cousin lives next door and I do believe the wolf has been seen a few times.

When my uncle was building his house near city limits road a bear had walked through the house while my dad was wiring it. He was on the second fllor or rafters and watche @350lb blackie directy below him. I trout fished the small creek behind the house and the bear hung out there also. 

Allot of housing in the area backs up to national parks and wilderness. Gotta expect the encounters. Uncles back yard is full of deer so predator's will follow. 

Skinner 2


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

In the late 30s and early 40s the paper companies in Wisconsin let the wolf go to kill the deer because they were eating the pulp from the trees. Now that they have the deer herd in check why do they protect the wolf. I would like to know what good are they. I'm not being a smart ass but if they are only here to kill, why protect them. Whats it going to take a hunter who is dragging out a deer to get attacked or a child being taken off of a back porch before something is done.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

yippy said:


> Bottom line is people in Michigan need to start buying bigger dogs.ps my dog is a mastiff/st.bernard mix. 135lbs @ 11months:tdo12:


Man, I wouldn't sick four of them on a full grown wolf.:yikes: 

While it is possible that the wolf in question was a young one pushed out to find new territory, and there for traveling alone. Not only do most travel in packs, THEY KILL FOR A LIVING.

Since the Irish wolfhounds of yore that could ALLEGEDLY take a wolf single handed are now extinct. Your better off sicking #4 shot or better on them.(keeping in mind that shooting wolves is illegal)

Staghounds run up to 100#, and those hunters like to send at least three after a 45# coyote.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

SR-Mechead said:


> In the late 30s and early 40s the paper companies in Wisconsin let the wolf go to kill the deer because they were eating the pulp from the trees. Now that they have the deer herd in check why do they protect the wolf. I would like to know what good are they. I'm not being a smart ass but if they are only here to kill, why protect them. Whats it going to take a hunter who is dragging out a deer to get attacked or a child being taken off of a back porch before something is done.


They kill because they have to, in order to survive. 

I'll give you one example of how wolves can do "good". One of their primary foods is beaver. In areas where wolves are present, it has been proven that stream habitat for trout and other wildlife has been improved, due to beaver predation by wolves. 

If a wild wolf was going to attack a human in the UP, it would've done it by now, considering their population has been on the rebound for 20 years. They'll attack someone's pet dog for the same reasons they attack fox and coyote in the wild...they don't tolerate the presence of other canines in their territory.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Buddy Lee said:


> I'll give you one example of how wolves can do "good". One of their primary foods is beaver. In areas where wolves are present, it has been proven that stream habitat for trout and other wildlife has been improved, due to beaver predation by wolves.
> 
> Thanks I didn't know that.
> Should they be protected because of that. There has to be other reasons.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

SR-Mechead said:


> Buddy Lee said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give you one example of how wolves can do "good". One of their primary foods is beaver. In areas where wolves are present, it has been proven that stream habitat for trout and other wildlife has been improved, due to beaver predation by wolves.
> ...


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

yippy said:


> Bottom line is people in Michigan need to start buying bigger dogs.
> :



Not gonna solve this issue I'll tell ya that right now. A big ole Bull mastiff is nothing but planty of meat to go around with a wolf. They are very capable of taking down all kinds of animals without much of a problem. They are very efficient killers because if they are not, they will die plain and simple.

AW


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

Buddy Lee said:


> If a wild wolf was going to attack a human in the UP, it would've done it by now, considering their population has been on the rebound for 20 years.


Are you so sure this will be true within the next twenty years of rebounding population without some form of management?



Buddy Lee said:


> They kill because they have to, in order to survive.


Exactly.
And would they choose not to survive rather than feed on a child when there stomaches are aching? Is it just other canines they will kill within there territory, or is it any other competing preditors? Unmanaged there territory we be where ever they choose to expand to.


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

Buddy Lee said:


> SR-Mechead said:
> 
> 
> > Someone posted that study here on this site a while back. It was done out west, Wyoming I believe.
> ...


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Moron said:


> Are you so sure this will be true within the next twenty years of rebounding population without some form of management?
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> And would they choose not to survive rather than feed on a child when there stomaches are aching? Is it just other canines they will kill within there territory, or is it any other competing preditors? Unmanaged there territory we be where ever they choose to expand to.


See post #88. I've never said wolves shouldn't be managed.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Buddy Lee said:


> SR-Mechead said:
> 
> 
> > Someone posted that study here on this site a while back. It was done out west, Wyoming I believe.
> ...


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

SR-Mechead said:


> Maybe its time to have a limited hunt.


Hell, we can't even get a dove season.......


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

We need to point the wolves in the direction of the commorant.:lol:


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I posted the original and a follow up on this on another bb, (uplandjournal.com) and we also had a spirited discussion. The following is a quote that really sums my feelings up about wolves.



> They need to adjust to me, because while their ancestors may have been here first, my ancestors chased theirs away, and the environment has been altered significantly since then. So as long as they're afraid of me and don't mess with kids, pets or livestock in my neighborhood, we can probably coexist.


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

Rudi's Dad said:


> I posted the original and a follow up on this on another bb, (uplandjournal.com) and we also had a spirited discussion. The following is a quote that really sums my feelings up about wolves.
> 
> "They need to adjust to me, because while their ancestors may have been here first, my ancestors chased theirs away, and the environment has been altered significantly since then. So as long as they're afraid of me and don't mess with kids, pets or livestock in my neighborhood, we can probably coexist."


Yeah, I kinda like that to.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Mickey Finn said:


> Man, I wouldn't sick four of them on a full grown wolf.:yikes:
> 
> While it is possible that the wolf in question was a young one pushed out to find new territory, and there for traveling alone. Not only do most travel in packs, THEY KILL FOR A LIVING.
> 
> ...


irish wolfhounds are extinct?

someone should tell the folks at this site:

http://www.irishwolfhounds.org/

and of course, many other sites dedicated to the wolfhound. maybe we're talking about 2 different kinds of irish wolfhounds?


----------



## DPESTUN (Mar 15, 2005)

*I grew up there in Michigan and didn't hear too much about the wolves,I left in 1984. We deal with coyotes out here in Oklahoma where I live now. I've seen packs of them eating on a living cow that was down trying to calf. Bottom line. These animals were here long before we were. If you live in the sticks, get a DOG big enough to atleast put up a fight. I have a big farm mutt that takes tresspassing very serious when it comes to coyotes,badgers etc. I wouldn't even consider letting a lapdog run loose. Remember California? The jogger and the lion? Alittle common sense could've saved her life.(she bounced along in a bright jogging suit,in cat country,unarmed) CAT TOY! When unarmed and thoughtless we are nieve to think that we are actually at the top of the food chain.*


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

rzdrmh said:


> irish wolfhounds are extinct?
> 
> someone should tell the folks at this site:
> 
> ...


Oh bud, if you do a little research on the breed you will find that they were down to a few left alive after the extinction of the irish wolf and the advent of firearms( which cost a little and you don't have to feed). So, a englishman and a scots-irish fellow took several large breeds and created the monster we see today. The original was smaller and fierce. This info is all over the www. If I knew how to send the links I would. I'm still learning computers.

I think the real point is that there are no dogs available to hunt wolves safely.
Timber wolves that is. I hear that the staghound guys in New Mexico run accross the occasional mexican wolf who thou larger, does not fight as well as a male coyote.

Speaking of coyotes, did you guys hear about the grandmother in detroit that let her dog out into the back yard last summer? She heard alot of barking and growling followed by yelping, opened the back door and saw a coyote running off. her dog was covered in blood. So, she took it into the kitchen to clean it up. None of the blood was it's. pitbull of course.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Whew, took a while to read this thread so I will keep this short to keep it easy for other readers.
1. With such a small dog in wolf country the owners could have had a small fenced in area to protect it at night. Several types of animals could have killed that dog in that area. 
2. Regarding bells and beepers on hunting dogs in the UP... I remember hearing that cowbells on dogs act as dinner bells for wolves.
3. For the people who say they would shoot wolves...If a wolf and a dog are fighting, how would you be able to shoot just the wolf with them rolling around fighting? Or would you just watch the wolf kill the dog and then shoot the wolf after? My dog works close to me in the field so if a wolf attacked my dog we are all getting into it. Sounds stupid but I know that would be my likely reaction if something like that happened. At least I would probably have a knife and possibly a handgun with me if the wolf didn't flee. If that didn't work then at least all you guys would finally have a documented case of humans being injured by wolves:tdo12:


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Mickey Finn said:


> Oh bud, if you do a little research on the breed you will find that they were down to a few left alive after the extinction of the irish wolf and the advent of firearms( which cost a little and you don't have to feed). So, a englishman and a scots-irish fellow took several large breeds and created the monster we see today. The original was smaller and fierce. This info is all over the www. If I knew how to send the links I would. I'm still learning computers.
> 
> .


oh, it was my understanding that the breed never went extinct, only dwindled and then was "bred down" so to speak, no longer needing such a tenacious fighter, cause the wolfhounds of today are pretty gentle dogs. either way, they are still huge - tallest breed in the world, coming in at something like 150 lbs. you're right though, they are not wolf hunters anymore.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Hell, we can't even get a dove season.......



Steve I would much rather have a wolf head mounted on my wall instead of a Dove, but I hear Dove hunting is a lot of fun.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Buddy,

I'll take the beavers, deer, and rabbits on the property...over the wolves anyday. Also, wolves have been on the rebound for 20 years, but their population continuess to climb. As the population increases human/wolf interactions will increase as well as wolves are forced to interact with humans in high population centers(high for the U.P. anyways). They are left uncontrolled and I don't know how someone can say that there will never be an attack on humans. It's probably a matter of "when", not "if", and personally I'll do my best to make sure that "when" doesn't happen on my watch as a father of young children in a rural setting.

Again, I don't mind a wolf population, in fact I can't wait to see one some day....just not in my backyard eating one of my dogs or worse. Rest assured I won't look out my back window and say "look at the beautiful wolf honey, can't believe how it just ate Billy the Beagle....what a neat experience in the wild outdoors, we are so privelaged".

Hopefully we can get a level of control before that "when" becomes reality.


----------



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

I don't care if you live in the city of Detroit or a remote spot in the UP - you let your lap dog outside at midnight, it's going to become a preditors dinner.

People who don't have a clue about the environment they live in will have troubles.

As for the state of Michigan reembursement. Sorry for their loss, but I don't want my tax dollar paying for their stuppidity.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

This post cracks me up! Log into the *Michigan Trapping and Varmint Hunting* forums and these guys are shooting coyotes for chasing a cat. But the wolf can go into the dog coop and take his pick. What gets me is some of the post blame the dog or dog owners, that just doesnt make ant since.


----------



## luv 2 bowhunt (Mar 27, 2005)

For all interested in some good information about wolves:

www.usa4id.com


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

> *Dog is eaten by wolf*


Its the nature of the beast. Death is a fact of life, I wonder if the wolf family thinks damn those humans and their cars, one killed uncle Wolfy lets kill them all.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

> Again, I don't mind a wolf population, in fact I can't wait to see one some day....just not in my backyard eating one of my dogs or worse. Rest assured I won't look out my back window and say "look at the beautiful wolf honey, can't believe how it just ate Billy the Beagle....what a neat experience in the wild outdoors, we are so privelaged".


Well, that pretty much sums up how a lot of us feel.. Funny too.


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Ya wolves just eat road kill deer and unrecovered hunters deer ..... they leave all the fawns alone in the spring . They probably just eat the sick old and dying deer too ... here let me serve you up a pile of **** for you to eat. THanks DNR.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

If that dog would've been ran over by a car, we would blame the dogs owner. Or would we all line up to shoot the next driver that drives close to an unleashed dog? Come on, its unfortunate for that dogs owner, but its just a dog. If I was hungry enough I would've eaten that dog too. Also if that dog was hungry enough he would eat a smaller animal to survive.
I've got a worthless beagle that I would be willing to donate to help feed the wolves. Why would I say that? Because he is just a dog. The sportsman in Michigan have thousands of more important things that need attention. Cormourants, gobies, sea lampreys, we shouldnt even talk about wolfe problems until the real problems are taken care of.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess I don't know why you have a dog if your attitude is that way. Just a dog? I'll tell you people care for their hunting dogs a lot more than that and to have one killed by a wolf is a terrible thing. The difference here is that these wolves are not scared of us and they are gettign bolder and bolder all of the time. Do I want to kill them all? NO but we need a limited hunt or something to put the fear back in them. I wonder sometime in the future with your attitude about the dogs what you will say when it is a toddler playing in the backyard who it taken and killed. Will you say it is the parents fault? Or will you say it is just a toddler C'mon

AW


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

DPESTUN said:


> *I grew up there in Michigan and didn't hear too much about the wolves,I left in 1984. We deal with coyotes out here in Oklahoma where I live now. I've seen packs of them eating on a living cow that was down trying to calf. Bottom line. These animals were here long before we were. If you live in the sticks, get a DOG big enough to atleast put up a fight. I have a big farm mutt that takes tresspassing very serious when it comes to coyotes,badgers etc. I wouldn't even consider letting a lapdog run loose. Remember California? The jogger and the lion? Alittle common sense could've saved her life.(she bounced along in a bright jogging suit,in cat country,unarmed) CAT TOY! When unarmed and thoughtless we are nieve to think that we are actually at the top of the food chain.*



Get a dog big enough to put up a fight? That is the reasoning here? English pointers, english setters, brittany's, springers, labs, Viszlas, Weims, beagles etc etc etc what kind of hunting dogs do you think are out there? All of those breeds are killed in quick fashion if they tangle with a wolf I don't care how bad you think the dog is. And a jogger should wear what? And should always carry a handgun :lol: You forget it is illegal in most states to carry a handgun and I don't think that is any way to live do you? People ought to be able to go for a jog without being worried about being eaten. Its not as if she was in grizzly country in Alaska. There is always a risk as with any wild animals but I trout fish in black bear country too but I am not armed every time.

AW


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

My family has owned more hunting dogs than most people have ever seen. We like our dogs, but when they are no longer useful that is the end for them. Are we happy to get rid of them? NO! But that is life, they are just dogs.

Maybe after the gay citizens get their right to get married, you can go for the right to marry your dog. That is if you love it so much. Maybe I will try and marry a wolf.
Im just trying to be funny here, dont take it personal. I think most people are making too big a deal over one measly weener dog.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

That may be true but what my point was is that people do like their dogs and in the case i wasa hunting dog it may have cost thousands of dollars to buy train equipment etc they can as you know be very big investements. Is that a guarantee it won't be killed by a coyote, wolf, trap, car, hunter etc. Nobody likes to lose a dog and I agree with you that when you buy that dog you know you will someday have to say goodbye but nobody really wants their dog eaten :yikes: 

AW


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

Good point Adam.
Many have eluded to the fact that no children have been attacked or injured yet, so any fears of wolves becoming a problem are ill founded. For them I have a question, how many children have to be attacked or killed before we take steps to insure it doesn't happen again? Personally I'd rather steps be taken to insure it doesn't happen in the first place.

The past won't tell us how protected wolves will react to man. History can give a false impression as to how they'll react without the fear man has instilled in them throughout.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Guess I wasnt thinking of dollars lost. Since personally I wouldnt give 2 cents for a weener dog. And you are right I wouldnt be saying just a toddler if a child was hurt or killed by a wolf.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ all of you and your ridiculous notions of the evil wolf eating your children.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Mickey Finn said:


> Oh bud, if you do a little research on the breed you will find that they were down to a few left alive after the extinction of the irish wolf and the advent of firearms( which cost a little and you don't have to feed). So, a englishman and a scots-irish fellow took several large breeds and created the monster we see today. The original was smaller and fierce. This info is all over the www. If I knew how to send the links I would. I'm still learning computers.
> 
> I think the real point is that there are no dogs available to hunt wolves safely.
> Timber wolves that is. I hear that the staghound guys in New Mexico run accross the occasional mexican wolf who thou larger, does not fight as well as a male coyote.
> ...


Great pyrenees will kill a wolf in a blink of an eye and are the only true known wolf killers still in existance today. Read up on the history of this dog and they make mince meat out of wolves because they have double fur and the only place a wolf can get at the dog is by the muzzle or by the leg and by then the pyre will already have the wolf by the throat and choke the living breathe out of the heathen :yikes: .


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

bignoccursg said:


> Since personally I wouldnt give 2 cents for a weener dog.


dachshunds are actually excellent hunting dogs, from what i've read. many people advocate them as one of the best dogs for tracking wounded deer.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Here is a thread to go to http://www.pyrs.homestead.com/gphistory.html
http://www.greatpyrenees.com/










Use of Great Pyrenees Against the She-Bear and Her Cubs


Start 
Introduction 
Visiting Bears 
GP Against the She-Bear 
Chasing by Troops 
Unintentional Confrontation 
The She-Bear Is Back 
Other Bears 
Chase of The Single Bear 
New Strategy 
The Dogs Used 
Evaluation 


Figure 1. 
Figure 2. 
Log 




The dogs went by plane
from central Norway to
the city of Kirkenes, and
was then taken by car
to the village of Vaggetem 
The close appearance of the bears became a problem in the village. The bears could represent a danger to the spectators coming too close. This was police business that they attempted to resolve by putting up obstructions and appealing to the public not to get too close to the bears. Both the users of the fields where the bears were staying and the inhabitants of the village demanded that the bears be removed. It is the environmental department of the regional commissioner's office that bears the responsibility of the stock of game in such incidents, and they were initiating several actions to drive the bears out of the village. The undersigned functioned as the local coordinator on behalf of the regional commissioner's office. As a result of an appeal from the Direktoratet for Naturforvaltning (Directorate of Nature Management), Astrid Brenne Moe arrived with three Great Pyrenees on June 26. When the request was raised, we though it was a part of the scientific research program of Tjøtta Research Center. 


Astrid Brenne Moe
and Silke 
The plan was to use the dogs to scare the bears and then to follow up with troops to really drive the bears out of the village, and to prevent them from returning. There was no one in the village with any experience in using Great Pyrenees in this kind of business, and most people assumed that the bear's cubs would easily be killed by the dogs. As a part of the plan the dog-keeper would stay in a cottage three hundred meters away from the fields where the bears used to come to graze (marked in fig. 2). The first three days the dogs would be walked around the field and in the area around the cottage, to make them claim the territory. The theory behind this was that the dogs would protect their territory by preventing predators from entering. The dogs were expected to work out of devotion to their owner by not accepting predators and strangers that could harm her. After three days the dogs were to be unleashed, so that they could make their own decisions on how to protect their territory. 

The result was not as planned. Only a few hours after their arrival, the dogs were taken on their first patrol around the field. At that point, the she-bear was in the field (fig. 2, A). As the bear got a glance at the dogs it disappeared immediately. The dogs seemed to have no interest in the bear whatsoever, but they willingly followed their leaders into the field. They sniffed the fresh tracks of the bear, obviously with no particular interest. Some of the skeptics concluded already at this point the attempt was going to be unsuccessful. The dogs didn't seem to show the same interest for the bear's track as a bear dog or an elkhound would have done. Three hours after the dogs returned to the cottage, the bear returned to the field and remained grazing for most of the night. 



The dogs were taken around
the field three times 
The following day the dogs were taken around the field three times, on leash. They didn't show any particular interest in the bear's track on this occasion, either. The she-bear stayed away from her cubs, but she had probably noticed the movements of both the dogs and the humans. Not more than five minutes after the dogs had left the field on their third round, and while they still were with their leaders in the courtyard outside the cottage, the she-bear entered the field and started grazing as if nothing had happened. The dogs noticed the bear, but stayed calm. They seemed uncaring and completely uninterested in the bear. The decision was made that the release of the dogs could no longer be postponed. The dogs had been at the location for less then 24 hours, but the opinion was that under the prevailing circumstances, the dogs had to be tested regarding the bear. At this point the release was not prepared, and no one could predict what would happen when the dogs were released. The assumption was the bear would attack the dogs and that the dogs probably would run back towards the people. No one knew what a furious bear among all the spectators could lead to. In the next hour preparation for the release was made. The police were called, vehicles were brought for the personnel to hide in, and the spectators were dismissed. During the period of preparation the dogs were chained, showing no interest in the bear, while the bear was grazing in the field. The bear occasionally glanced at the dogs and the humans. The cubs did not join her in the field, but stayed in the "feeding hollow" in the bushes approximately 50 meters from the field line. 



The two adult dogs were released
simultaneously. Shortly afterward the
youngest dog was also released. 
When the participants were prepared, gunmen were in place as a backup security, a vehicle was driven into the field and the two adult dogs were released simultaneously. Shortly afterward the youngest dog was also released. The dogs immediately showed a completely different attitude compared to when they were chained. From being unaware and waiting they now became completely focused on the bear. At full speed all three dogs approached the bear, which had been scared by the vehicle and therefore had already started on the retreat. While making loud "woofs" they followed the she-bear out of the field and into the bushes, where the personnel could not observe them. A man who had taken position up in a tree in the forest was able to observe them, though. The she-bear ran away in a curve around the hollow where her cubs were waiting, and kept on away from the field and into the forest. The dogs followed her at a distance while they barked infrequently. The bear obviously had no problem in keeping a distance from the dogs. She led them away from her cubs, which at the moment stayed completely calm and quiet. When the bear had gone approximately 500 meters away from the field, the dogs gave up the chase and returned in their owned tracks. The dogs approached their owner proudly and with wagging tails. The dogs' satisfaction with what they had achieved was quite obvious. The observer in the tree saw that the bear was returning also, but it kept a distance from the dogs sufficient enough for them not to notice her. When the dogs were back in the courtyard together with the humans, the she-bear called her cubs out of their hiding-place, and they all disappeared into the forest. 


Previous Page


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Buddy Lee said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: @ all of you and your ridiculous notions of the evil wolf eating your children.


Yeah. Everyone knows he eats grandmother first. :yikes:


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Dawg said:


> Yeah. Everyone knows he eats grandmother first. :yikes:


Grandma already got run over by a reindeer, so the wolves were obviously just foraging on road kill.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Great pyrenees will kill a wolf in a blink of an eye and are the only true known wolf killers still in existance today. Read up on the history of this dog and they make mince meat out of wolves because they have double fur and the only place a wolf can get at the dog is by the muzzle or by the leg and by then the pyre will already have the wolf by the throat and choke the living breathe out of the heathen :yikes: .


You're right! I thought about this after my post. I quess I was focused on hunting breeds. Have seen these dogs out west, living with the flock and I guess living of the land.

Though I suppose a pack of wolves could kill anything they please.


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

bignoccursg said:


> Guess I wasnt thinking of dollars lost. Since personally I wouldnt give 2 cents for a weener dog.


As an owner of a weiner dog, I am glad you aren't in charge of what is worth something. I realize that in some countries, dogs are viewed as food, but here they are viewed as quasi-members of the family.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Ok, i get a couple of Great Pyrenees to protect me from wolves. What do I get to protect me from the Great Pyrenees?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Moron said:


> Good point Adam.
> Many have eluded to the fact that no children have been attacked or injured yet, so any fears of wolves becoming a problem are ill founded. For them I have a question, how many children have to be attacked or killed before we take steps to insure it doesn't happen again? Personally I'd rather steps be taken to insure it doesn't happen in the first place.


On this same thought.................
Children are mamed and killed by pet dogs in this country everyday. The day that you get your gun out and start shooting dogs because somewhere a dog attacked a child is the day that you will probably end up in jail.

Maybe you want to eradicate all dogs based on the actions of very few dogs?
That's what it sounds like you want to do with the wolves for a much lesser crime.


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

I have no idea what you are talking about this site being suburban, mabye in a sense but it is surrounded on all sides by forested lands. I mean come on, how can you not expect animals in town, i mean we had a moose residing 100 yards from downtown marquette for almost a week, this month, in fact i got to see it, and glad i got the chance to see it just a walk from my house. Not to mention we have had wolves here in the city limits since i moved here from hancock on a few occasions.

As to wolves killing dogs, wolves also kill coyotes, and most of all they regulate their own species as well by killing other wolves. As to being able to protect your pet i agree 100% that you should be able to take the measures, if a pet is being attacked i agree with that.

As to wolves being a threat to pets, i see a lot more threats higher on that list up here


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Still hashin' this out eh? Seems most all of us agree that wolves need managed. But to totally irradicate a species because of remote possibilities is ridiculous. 

You guys that want to kill ALL wolves: I read in todays paper that a woman in San Francisco was so worried about her pitbull harming her 12 year old son, that she locked her son in the basement for 3 hours for his own protection while she ran some errands  Of course being a mischeivous 12 year old, he managed somehow to remove the shovel wedged against the door knob and escaped-only to be killed by the pitbull, who was protecting his mate that was in heat.


But, I suppose a few wolves are a bigger threat to society than stupid people and mean pets.  Jody


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

Magnet said:


> On this same thought.................
> Children are mamed and killed by pet dogs in this country everyday. The day that you get your gun out and start shooting dogs because somewhere a dog attacked a child is the day that you will probably end up in jail.
> 
> Maybe you want to eradicate all dogs based on the actions of very few dogs?
> That's what it sounds like you want to do with the wolves for a much lesser crime.


Maybe you should go back and reread all my posts on this thread then tell me where I've advocated eradicating the wolves.  

As it is right now they are protected and as their numbers increase they will undoubtably expand there range to where it intrudes on that of mans. The point I'm making is do we wait until they have killed or attacked some child before some form of management is put in place or do we wait and and let some childs death or maiming be a martar for the cause to do so?

You can bet that if I seen a dog attacking a child and I had access to a gun I'd shoot it without a second thought. The same thing goes for a wolf. 

All domesticated breeds of dogs are related to the wild dogs, the reason any free ranging domesticated dogs assault man is because they don't have a fear of man. An over population of wolves will also lose it's fear of man and will have the same potenial.


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

> Ok, i get a couple of Great Pyrenees to protect me from wolves. What do I get to protect me from the Great Pyrenees?


 
Maybe a few cougars:SHOCKED:


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Sorry Moron, that wasn't directed at you personally. Just a generalization.

All I'm trying to say is that the pets that we hold dearest to our hearts are a bigger threat (many times over) than the wolf near munising that had weiner schnitzel for dinner.  

I don't agree with managing for the "moment". (Although that is sometimes how presidents get elected. We'll save that for a different debate.) I'd let my kids play in the woods of Alger County anytime, but I'd be hard pressed to let them play in downtown Detroit. Comparatively I think my kids are many times safer with the wolves of the UP than they are with the thugs of Detroit.

Now you all know what I think is a bigger problem.


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

Magnet said:


> Sorry Moron, that wasn't directed at you personally. Just a generalization.
> 
> All I'm trying to say is that the pets that we hold dearest to our hearts are a bigger threat (many times over) than the wolf near munising that had weiner schnitzel for dinner.
> 
> ...


I agree, I'm not saying there should be an active management program going on right now. It's just that when the reintroduction of a preditor that's on the endangered list is considered, there should be some thought before hand of steps to manage its population when needed. I guess I don't have much faith in the government acting with any urgency to resolve a problem if/when it comes up.  

I also agree pets are a bigger problem than the wolf will probably ever be. This is just proof some people should only consider stuffed animals and gold fish for pets and not dogs.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

It is true that the U.P wolves do not fear humans in the least. I don't think it is too far fetched to think that we will have an attack on human in the not so distant future but I don't expect to read it in the news anytime soon. A few years ago, in the U.P. I saw a small pack of 3 wolves in the Kenton area crossing the main drag out of town. It was mid afternoon and they were just crossing the road very casually. As I got close the largest wolf actually stopped on the shoulder and watched me as I got closer. I stopped my truck and he stayed there looking at me. As I looked for my camera he finally moved off the shoulder and I didn't think I would have time for my camera to turn on but to my suprise he wasn't running away only moving to a large tree off the road and peeing on it. About that time the other two wolves trotted off into the woods. Finally after 3 or 4 minutes of this the wolf slowly followed after his pack mates. It was kind of eerie, he seemed to be waiting for me to get out of the truck:yikes:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

answerguy8 said:


> Ok, i get a couple of Great Pyrenees to protect me from wolves. What do I get to protect me from the Great Pyrenees?


The pyrenees are a big puppy around people, unless you are somewhere you shouldn't be. A pyrenees thats bites a person is destroyed on site if any reputable owner that knows the breed raises it. The breed does not tolerate mixing a pyr with any other dog so its image will stay where it is, unlike pit bulls and the likes of those other run down breeds. They are guard dogs #1 and then family pets second. They are great around kids. The pyrenees have common sense unlike other dogs who just have a happy go lucky attitude and are just plain dumb.


----------

